# Arrêt de travail ???



## assmatzam (16 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes

J'ai un cas de conscience et j'aimerai savoir ce que vous feriez à ma place

Je dois me faire opérer mercredi après midi
Anesthésie générale en ambulatoire
Je ne sais pas si je dois poser mon jeudi et vendredi pour me reposer ou si je reprends le travail dès le lendemain matin

C'est pas trop pour la douleur que je m'inquiète mais plus sur mon état 

Serais je capable d'être à 100% attentive 
À savoir que j'aurai les 4 en accueil de 8h00 à 18h00

Que feriez vous ?????


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Novembre 2022)

Je demanderai à mon médecin de me prescrire un arrêt de travail


----------



## Nanou91 (16 Novembre 2022)

Eternel dilemme. 
J'ai été dans ce cas il y a 12/13 ans. J'ai fait en sorte d'être opérée à 17h, après ma journée de travail. La clinique est à 5mn à pieds de chez moi. Je suis sortie à 22h
J'ai eu un arrêt de travail de 2j que je n'ai jamais déposé à la sécu pour travailler et ne pas mettre les PE dans l'embarras.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (16 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Bon courage pour votre opération 😉

Je vous conseil de penser en priorité à vous , une opération même en ambulatoire reste une opération, une anesthésie c est pas rien

A votre place je demanderais à mon médecin de me mettre en arrêt pour la fin de semaine , il vont peu être vous le proposer là où vous aller vous faire opérer

Vous aurez 4 acceuillis ce qui n est pas de tout repos


----------



## Isa78 (16 Novembre 2022)

Comme les collègues, je demanderai un arrêt pour le reste de la semaine afin de pouvoir m'en remettre tranquillement. D'ailleurs je pense que votre chirurgien vous le proposera de lui-même. 
Il est plus sage pour vous et pour vos accueillis de vous reposer correctement.
Bon courage pour votre opération.


----------



## B29 (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je demanderai un arrêt de travail. 
Le contre coup, d'une intervention chirurgicale, on le ressent les jours d'après. 
Les parents ont le temps de trouver une solution de garde.
Votre santé passe en priorité. 
Bon courage


----------



## Orlhad (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Ne prenez pas de risque : une anesthésie générale, ça peut être un peu long pour récupérer. L'ambulatoire, c'est surtout pour ne pas bloquer des lits avec des patients en observation. Et parfois, c'est un peu limite. J'ai déjà vécu ça : largué dans le pâté, incapable de marcher et de rentrer sans aide chez moi quelques heures après une opération. Et je peux vous certifier que j'étais incapable de travailler les jours suivants à cause de la douleur. Les parents comprendront sans doute la pertinence de ne pas prendre de risque.


----------



## liline17 (17 Novembre 2022)

quoi, tu oses ne pas reprendre le travail en sortant de la salle d'opération?
Je plaisante bien sur, mais c'est pour te faire prendre conscience que tu exagères en te posant cette question.
J'ai refusé un arrêt de travail suite à une méga chute dans un escalier, je l'ai beaucoup regretté le lendemain, je n'étais pas opérationnelle pour les petits.
Une journée pour te remettre, c'est plus que raisonnable, en plus pour certains PE ce sera l'occasion, peut être de les déposer chez mamie et de les reprendre le week end, une occasion pour eux de souffler un soir de plus, ne les prive pas de ça


----------



## assmatzam (17 Novembre 2022)

Le dilemme c'est que je sais que cette opération va être suivie très prochainement par une 2ème intervention dans les semaines à venir et donc encore une autre absence de prévue sûrement plus longue car là il y aura chirurgie complète et hospitalisation de 48 heures 

Je pense que je vais suivre vos conseils qui sont unanimes et au moins poser mon jeudi 

C'est la fatigue liée à l'anesthésie qui me fait peur 
Je me dis que je vais ressortir de la clinique dans la soirée et que quelques heures de sommeil risquent de ne pas être suffisantes pour être à 100%
Je ne voudrais pas qu'il y ai un accident et que l'on puisse me le reprocher par la suite 

Merciiiiii de m'avoir aidé à y voir plus clair


----------



## stephy2 (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Bonne solution 👍. Effectivement il faut mieux rester prudent surtout une opération avec anesthésie. 
Bon rétablissement


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Bien évidemment je conseille l'arrêt de travail, ne serait pour la vigilance.  On ne sait jamais comment on va  réagir à une anesthésie et aux suites opératoires. 

Perso, j'ai énormément de nausées donc pas top niveau récup. 

Pour ton autre opération,  idem, priorité à ta santé.  Peu importe comment vont s'organiser tes employeurs.

Tu sais tu peux te casser une jambe Ou un bras à tout moment donc....


----------



## Chouchou301 (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
La santé est prioritaire, prenez soin de vous.


----------



## abelia (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, pareil je prendrais au moins une journée de repos.


----------



## Griselda (17 Novembre 2022)

Je demanderais aussi un arrêt jusqu'au vendredi car pour avoir eut ce genre d'anasthesie je suis restée dans le pâtée bien 48h. Explique le metier que tu fais.
Demander jusqu'à vendredi, vu qu'il y a 3 jours de carence, la sécu ne te paiera pas, le medecin entendra que ça ne sera pas pour profiter du système puisque ce sera alors complètement sans solde.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (17 Novembre 2022)

Il est préférable je pense de prendre ces 2 jours
Opération ya quelques années pour moi en ambulatoire pas grand chose mais anesthésie générale quand même
J'ai été HS d'une fatigue extrême
Heureusement que j'avais posé ma journée d'après et ensuite weekend
Je ne m'imagine pas avoir pu  travailler avec 4 loulous
Même si vous restez tranquille avec eux a la maison
Un malaise est vite arrivé
On ne réagit pas tout le temps pareil a une anesthésie


----------



## assmatzam (17 Novembre 2022)

Bon ça y est j'ai averti ce matin mes 4 employeurs que je ne travaillerai pas le jeudi et peut être également le vendredi 

J'ai la chance d'avoir des parents très compréhensifs

Je prendrai ces jours en sans solde vu que j'ai un complément pôle emploi je ne perd quasiment rien sur mon salaire


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Novembre 2022)

Perso je n'aurais pas eu de soucis car j'ai déjà eu ce cas et ma collègue binôme avait pris mes petits ! maintenant à vous de voir je ne sais pas si cette opération va vous handicaper et comment vous allez être demain !!! à vous de décider ... courage !


----------



## kikine (17 Novembre 2022)

la dernière fois que je me suis faites opérée en ambulatoire c'était juste pour retirer 2 vis que j'avais dans le genoux donc pas une grosse intervention... à la sortie de l'hopital le temps que mon père aille chercher la voiture j'ai failli tomber dans les pommes... je vous explique pas la crise d'angoisse de ma mère qui essayait tant bien que mal de me faire tenir sur mes bequilles... j'avais 16 ans à l'époque donc en théorie le corps récupère très bien à cet âge.. maintenant j'en ai 40.. je n'ose imaginer le temps de récupération de mon corps.... bref,

n'hésites pas prends ton arrêt et repose toi


----------



## bidulle (17 Novembre 2022)

une anesthésie c'est très lourd et accueillir 4 enfants toute la journée dans ses conditions pour moi c'est non

pensez à vous !!! vous aurez besoin de repos sans solde jeudi et vendredi ça serait le mieux


----------



## Missunivers (18 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour j ai eu la cas une fois certains parents d eux même m ont dit on s arrangera pour la fin de semaine, une seule famille m a dit on pas de solution. Au final le soir de l operation je les ai contacté, j avais prévenu avant que je pourrais sans doute pas je me sentais pas capable d accueillir. En 19 ans c est la seule famille qui m a laché quelque temps plutard par un SMS alors que d ordinaire je leur donnais tout alors je regrette absolument pas. Notre santé avant tout de plus la maman avait été nounou avant pendant un lapse de temps court car les parents étaient chiant lol désolée du pavé pensez à votre santé avant tout


----------



## MeliMelo (18 Novembre 2022)

Sage décision que de prendre un ou deux jours de repos, si les parents ne comprennent pas, c'est qu'ils ne valent pas le coup... Ca peut arriver à tout le monde, et on n'a pas un métier derrière les bureaux, une erreur d’inattention peut avoir des lourdes conséquences dans notre métier, encore plus avec 4 accueillis  !


----------



## Capri95 (18 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
Prenez le temps de vous reposer, et pour les opérations suivantes aussi.. 
Votre santé en priorité, ce n'est pas les PE qui viendrons vous pleurez, vous n'avez qu'une vie et eux son juste de passage dans cette vie.
C'est tout a votre honneur se professionnalisme et cette conscience mais attention à ce qu'ils ne vous perdent pas.


----------



## assmatzam (19 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Et bien retournement de situation 

Hier soir rdv avec l'anesthésiste qui m'annonce une hospitalisation jusqu'à dimanche 

MDR.... 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 
Même pas en rêve 
Ça devait être en ambulatoire 

J'y retourne ce matin pour voir la secrétaire du médecin 😷 qui va m'opérer, j'espère qu'ils se sont trompés 

Ca ma complètement chamboulé 
J'ai pas fermé l'œil de le nuit


----------



## B29 (19 Novembre 2022)

@assmatzam 
Mince, ça change la donne.
En tout cas bon courage, je croise les doigts pour que ce soit en ambulatoire.


----------



## assmatzam (19 Novembre 2022)

Oufffff

Je viens de rentrer et c'est bien en ambulatoire 
Je suis soulager vous savez pas à quel point 
Je vais pouvoir respirer


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (19 Novembre 2022)

Jai eu une petite intervention en ambulatoire anesthésie général il y a quelques années 
je devais passer dans la matinée 

un chirurgien absent, donc c’est la mienne qui a fait les remplacements 
du coup je suis passée a 17 hrs ….sortie a 19.30 

mon mari pareil a du patienter toute une journée….problème technique au bloc …

donc faut mieux se faire arrêter les jours suivants ……


----------



## Nany88 (19 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir 
Bon courage A vous🌺 et surtout arrêtez vous,... Pensez à vous.... Car la santé avant tout. 
Courage


----------



## pommedamour26 (19 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir 
Je pense qu’en effet c’est plus prudent de prendre du repos derrière une anesthésie générale 
Vous ne pouvez pas prévoir en avance comment vous allez tolérer l’anesthésie 
Imaginez vous avez du mal à bien vous réveiller et vomissements vous ne serez pas en forme pour le lendemain matin 
Là au moins vous ne mettez personne dans l’embarras certes vous perdez vos jours de travail mais la santé avant tout 
Bon courage pour votre opération 
Bon week-end


----------



## miette (20 Novembre 2022)

Un bon repos pour retrouver une super nounou en forme.... Bon courage et bon rétablissement


----------



## carrie (20 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour assmatzam, beaucoup de courage, pas toujours facile de se remettre d'une anesthésie générale, vraiment parfois, sacré contre-coup.
Prenez le temps qu'il vous faut pour vous remettre, prenez soin de vous, votre rétablissement n'en sera que meilleur et plus rapide (je vous le souhaite de tout coeur).


----------



## zelande (20 Novembre 2022)

Perso, je supporte très bien les anesthésies générales, mais, je dors comme un bébé pendant 3 jours. Dès que je me pose sur une chaise, mes yeux se ferment !!!!!
Et l'hôpital, on sait quand on y entre, on n'est jamais sur au bout de combien de temps on va en sortir.
Un chirurgien absent, des urgences qui passent avant nous, un mauvais réveil, une complication.....
Il m'est arrivé 2 fois d'y rester 2 à 3 jours alors qu'à la base, c'était de l'ambulatoire.
Il est plus sage de prévenir les parents pour qu'ils trouvent une solution.....................
Bon courage


----------

